

Isolation could be the only way to keep Windows XP around for ever - mamabear
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Isolation-Could-Make-Windows-XP-the-Best-OS-For-Ever-359372.shtml

======
gus_massa
Remember to close all the USB ports and the disable the CD-ROM! Isolation can
be possible only to get a legacy embedded system controller inside a black
box, but as soon as you need to transfer information you are in a problem.

------
Yaa101
Virtualbox with a shared directory and no network connection does this for me
for quite a while. XP runs much more smooth under Linux than on bare metal...

